
Habitat: A fast 3D simulator for embodied AI research - abhshkdz
https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10155814693622143
======
abhshkdz
[https://aihabitat.org/](https://aihabitat.org/)

[https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-
sim](https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-sim)

[https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-
api](https://github.com/facebookresearch/habitat-api)

------
warghharrrbl
Not sure why "photorealistic" is such a big selling point here. If we can make
robots navigate in DOOM they will probably be able to navigate in Habitat and
vice versa.

Low on technical detail. What can this do that Gazebo cannot?

~~~
warghharrrbl
More confusion. Looking closer at the actual code, there are <20k lines of C++
code. For comparison, the Bullet physics engine clocks in at over 700k lines.
What does Habitat _actually do_?

~~~
abhshkdz
From what I understand, this is not a physics engine (at least in its current
form). This is a bare metal 3D environment rendering engine particularly
optimized for speed; speed being especially important for training deep
reinforcement learning agents for instance.

Physics would be a layer above this; I imagine Bullet can be integrated within
Habitat, but will come with significant hit on speed. These choices depend
quite a bit on the task being studied.

